# Das PC-Games-Online-Abo ist da: Werbefrei surfen - was ihr wissen müsst



## Schellnkoenig (25. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Das PC-Games-Online-Abo ist da: Werbefrei surfen - was ihr wissen müsst* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Das PC-Games-Online-Abo ist da: Werbefrei surfen - was ihr wissen müsst


----------



## billy336 (25. Juli 2016)

Versteh ich das richtig? ich zahle 24€/jahr und habe keine Werbung mehr auf pcgames.de & pcgh.de?
Das ist alles? Was heisst "erste Ausbaustufe"? Was kommt noch für Online Abonennten?


----------



## Wamboland (25. Juli 2016)

Ich hätte erwartet das sowas für Extended Abonnenten inklusive wäre. Ich bin immer öfter am überlegen ob sich das Abo rechnet, denn fast alles bekomme ich auch Online für lau und die Vollversionen sind auch nicht mehr so relevant, weil diese über Humble oder Sales oft schon vorhanden sind. Die DVDs hab ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr genutzt, weil da auch nix drauf ist was ich nicht einfacher online abrufen kann. 

Aber einen Aufpreis werde ich sicherlich nicht für Werbefreiheit zahlen - eher würde ich mein Abo kündigen als mehr zu zahlen. So leid es mir auch tut - zumal das Abo seit 95 oder so läuft glaube ich.


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. Juli 2016)

Ohne Adblock bremst pcgames.de sowohl Firefox als auch Chrome völlig aus. Das ist inakzeptabel.

Einziger Trost: Ihr seid nicht die einzige Games-Seite, bei der das so ist. Was treibt Ihr denn da bloß? Da müssen ja JavaScripts bis zum Abwinken laufen, um den Browser derart in die Knie zu zwingen. Mein Rechner ist nicht gerade langsam.

Zum werbefreien Abo: Prinzipiell eine gute Sache, bei der ich vielleicht auch mitmachen würde, um Euch zu unterstützen, aber geht es nicht auch etwas moderner? Abo mit Vertrag und Laufzeit und automatischer Verlängerung ist doch finsterste Neunziger.

Viel geiler und ein niederschwelligeres Lockangebot wäre es doch, wenn ich einmal meine Daten zum Bezahlen hinterlege und dann durch einen simplen Bestellvorgang on demand 30 Tage werbefrei buchen kann -- ohne automatische Verlängerung. Das kann man dann ja etwas teurer machen als das klassische Abo ...

Ich unterschreibe halt so ungern Verträge.


----------



## Amosh (25. Juli 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ohne Adblock bremst pcgames.de sowohl Firefox als auch Chrome völlig aus. Das ist inakzeptabel.


Das liegt oft einfach daran, dass die Werbung fehlerhaft eingebunden ist. Bei mir crasht hier gerne mal der Flashplayer oder sonstige benötigte Plugins. Gestern beim Lesen eines Artikels gehabt, dass die Werbung am Artikelrand 4x untereinander dargestellt wurde und damit den halben Artikel verdeckte, was dann auch nicht mehr geil ist und mich immer näher daran führt, den Adblocker wieder zu aktivieren.


----------



## Orzhov (25. Juli 2016)

Wäre mal eine nette Beilage für die Extended Edition anstatt einer Spielevollversion.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. Juli 2016)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Aber einen Aufpreis werde ich sicherlich nicht für Werbefreiheit zahlen - eher würde ich mein Abo kündigen als mehr zu zahlen.



Als Extended-Abonnent zahlst du ja nur 6 Euro mehr im Jahr, wenn du auf Extended + Online upgradest, und nicht 24 Euro, was Online solo kostet.
Mit 6,50 (statt 6) bist du dann immer noch unter dem monatlichen Einzelpreis eines Extended-Hefts (6,99).


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. Juli 2016)

Ic h finde, die einzigen Artikel hier, für die ich irgendwie zahlen würde, sind die Hardware-Artikel von Antonio Funes. Der gibt sich wenigstens noch Mühe Informationen zusammenzustellen. Der Rest sind doch nur Pressemeldungen der Publisher oder irgendwelche dämlichen Fotostrecken à la "die besten RPGs für Vegetarier" oder so...


----------



## ZAM (26. Juli 2016)

billy336 schrieb:


> Versteh ich das richtig? ich zahle 24€/jahr und habe keine Werbung mehr auf pcgames.de & pcgh.de?
> Das ist alles? Was heisst "erste Ausbaustufe"? Was kommt noch für Online Abonennten?


Für die jeweilige Seite separat. Und ja, weitere Features sind nicht auszuschließen und werden auch bereits geplant bzw. evaluiert, ob sie sich lohnen bzw. auch sinnvoll umsetzbar sind.


----------



## McDrake (26. Juli 2016)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ic h finde, die einzigen Artikel hier, für die ich irgendwie zahlen würde, sind die Hardware-Artikel von Antonio Funes. Der gibt sich wenigstens noch Mühe Informationen zusammenzustellen. Der Rest sind doch nur Pressemeldungen der Publisher oder irgendwelche dämlichen Fotostrecken à la "die besten RPGs für Vegetarier" oder so...


Aber darum gehts hier doch gar nicht.
Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Svatlas (26. Juli 2016)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ic h finde, die einzigen Artikel hier, für die ich irgendwie zahlen würde, sind die Hardware-Artikel von Antonio Funes. Der gibt sich wenigstens noch Mühe Informationen zusammenzustellen. Der Rest sind doch nur Pressemeldungen der Publisher oder irgendwelche dämlichen Fotostrecken à la "die besten RPGs für Vegetarier" oder so...



Das ist schon ein wenig unfair. Es gibt hier viele informative Sachen. Ich bevorzuge z.b alle Artikel von Max und ich kann diese ganzen negativen Kolumnen von Peter nicht leiden. Dennoch heißt das nicht, das diese schlecht sind. Einfach mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen und die Arbeit von anderen würdigen. Auch wenn man Sie nicht mag. Ich finde es machen hier viele einen tollen Job.  Ebenso finde ich GamesTv24 super. Weiter so Jungs!


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. Juli 2016)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein wenig unfair. Es gibt hier viele informative Sachen. Ich bevorzuge z.b alle Artikel von Max und ich kann diese ganzen negativen Kolumnen von Peter nicht leiden. Dennoch heißt das nicht, das diese schlecht sind. Einfach mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen und die Arbeit von anderen würdigen. Auch wenn man Sie nicht mag. Ich finde es machen hier viele einen tollen Job.  Ebenso finde ich GamesTv24 super. Weiter so Jungs!



Ich finde pcgames.de auch ganz okay. Ich war früher auf einer anderen Seite unterwegs, da ist zwar die Forumscommunity größer, aber irgendwann wurde es mir zuviel, mich durch den ganzen Wust durchzulesen. Es gab viel Gutes zu lesen, aber auch eben viel Müll. Hier schreiben etwas weniger Leute mit, was ich eigentlich ganz angenehm finde. Man muß auch nicht alles zu Tode diskutieren. Insgesamt fühle ich mich hier gut informiert, vor allem die Testberichte können sich sehen lassen.

Nur mit der Werbung, das muß sich irgendwie noch zurechtschütteln ... Es kann doch nicht sein, daß die Werbung den Browser unbenutzbar macht. Wäre ich Redakteur, ich würde den verantwortlichen Vermarktern oder wie die heißen ordentlich was husten, daß die endlich ihr Zeug in den Griff bekommen!


----------



## Svatlas (26. Juli 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich finde pcgames.de auch ganz okay. Ich war früher auf einer anderen Seite unterwegs, da ist zwar die Forumscommunity größer, aber irgendwann wurde es mir zuviel, mich durch den ganzen Wust durchzulesen. Es gab viel Gutes zu lesen, aber auch eben viel Müll. Hier schreiben etwas weniger Leute mit, was ich eigentlich ganz angenehm finde. Man muß auch nicht alles zu Tode diskutieren. Insgesamt fühle ich mich hier gut informiert, vor allem die Testberichte können sich sehen lassen.
> 
> Nur mit der Werbung, das muß sich irgendwie noch zurechtschütteln ... Es kann doch nicht sein, daß die Werbung den Browser unbenutzbar macht. Wäre ich Redakteur, ich würde den verantwortlichen Vermarktern oder wie die heißen ordentlich was husten, daß die endlich ihr Zeug in den Griff bekommen!



Aus diesem Grund habe ich hier über 1 Jahr Pause gemacht, weil mir das ein oder andere Gesabbel auf den Zeiger ging  Bei diesem Post musste ich mich einfach wieder anmelden.... Ja die Werbung ist auch das einzige was mir hier gewaltig auf den Zeiger geht. Penetrant und aufdringlich teilweise. Das ist wirklich der größte negative Punkt, den ich PC-Games ankreiden kann. Das ist sooooooooooo ätzend Leute!


----------



## littledragon1985 (26. Juli 2016)

Ne jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, wer bitte zahlt für eine nur werbefreie Webseite. Dafür gibt es etliche alternativen die Werbefilter umgehen. Ich bin selbst Abonnent von Euch, doch:

seid schon bitte so fair und bietet wenigstens dafür Leistung: 

*Thema Webseite:*
1. Baut mal eine übersichtliche Webseite wie bei Gamestar, das ist alles so chaotisch und unangenehm unüberichsichtlich bei Euch auf der Startseite. Man weiss bei Euch nie so recht wenn man die Seite von oben nach unten scrollt, was jetzt Werbung, was jetzt nen Bild ist und wo der Artikel sich befindet. Einfach schon weil Eure Bilder immer wieder rechts raus flattern. So was hab ich im ersten Semester im Studium schon gelernt das so etwas ein NO GO ist was Usability angeht. Fürs Auge geht so etwas garnicht. Entweder ganz die Spalte ein Bild als Störer nehmen, oder alle gleich lassen, aber nicht mal so und mal so.
2. Baut farbliche Kategorieboxen unter jede Titelzeile ein,  damit nen Leser endlich mal erkennt, was es hier für eine Kategorie ist (E-Gaming, Mobile Gaming, Crowdf. ...). Usability & Dienst am Leser --> Service!
3. News, Videos und News vermischen als Blöcke ist arg unangehm. Das Auge erwartet News, weil es auf der Startseite ist. Doch dann kommen Störer wie Videos und dann doch auf einmal unerwartet wieder News. Mal im Ernst, das muss Euch doch selber stören oder? Besser habt Ihr das hier gelöst: http://www.pcgames.de/PC/
Bis sich das nicht mal ändert, besuche ich Eure Seite auch nach wie vor eher selten, die Artikel mögen vielleicht gut sein, doch die Ordnung und das schnelle Auffinden das hab ich dann doch bei der Konkurrenzwebseite GS 
*
Thema Zusatzleistungen:*
1. Wenn Ihr schon mal Geld für eine Zusatzleistung haben wollt, dann bietet auch mal was: Wie ich schon sagte, ne neue Webseite wäre dringend angebracht, Goodies wie Gamekeys, Exklusivreportagen, ExklusivVideos so wie beim Heft die Extended Rubrik, oder Tipps und Tricks (so wie in den alten PCG Zeiten) oder so.
Oder bietet alte Hefte im Archiv an. Ich bin selbst neben der PC Games Extended noch GS Kunde für das OnlineAbo und hab auch das Web Abo da, drum kann ich Euch das nur dringend empfehlen. Die machen da einiges besser.
2. Wie sieht es aus mit Datenschutzgewinn für PLUS Mitglieder?
3. Faire Abos ohne Verlängerung?
4. Mehrseitige Ansicht zu einer reduzieren?


Aber einfach so nen Euro Aufpreis für Werbefrei, sorry - ich würde euch gerne unterstützen, weil ich euer Heft mag, aber so ohne Gegenwert (ich meine ublock hat eh fast jeder drauf) das finde ich echt unverschämt und Abzocke.

ALSO nachbessern! Dann bin ich auch dabei.

Was mich aber gerade auch etwas irritiert, warum schreibt jeder, dass er Euch gerne unterstützen will? Weil Ihr ein tolles Heft habt und ein tolles Team seid! Ganz klar - Doch müsst Ihr auch mal etwas Innovation wagen, mal was Neues probieren und nicht immer nur 2-3 Jahre allen anderen hinterher hängen von Features und Angeboten. Eure Konkurrenz hat E-Angebote schon seit Jahren, Ihr wacht erst jetzt auf, weil Ihr einen Trend verschlafen habt.
Jetzt seid Ihr am Zuge, probiert mal was Neues, traut Euch!


----------



## ZAM (26. Juli 2016)

Deine Hinweise sind nett gemeint und sicher auch teils richtig, aber die abfällige und überhebliche Formulierung macht nicht gerade Lust darauf, das in irgendeiner Form ernst zu nehmen oder komplett zu lesen.
Das ist ca. wie folgende Reaktion auf deinen Kommentar:


> > Besucht Ihr Eure Webseite nich selber?
> 
> 
> Nope - wir warten immer blind auf Feedback.


Also bitte Kritik/Feedback immer sachlich formulieren, sonst verläuft sich das im Sande. 

Davon ab, ein Punkt wäre direkt interessant: Was meinst du mit "Bilder flattern raus" ?


----------



## littledragon1985 (26. Juli 2016)

damit meine ich dass z.B. auf der Frontpage PC Games - News, Tests, Cheats und Videos zu PC- und Konsolen-Spielen erst 4 News erscheinen die gleichgrosse Bilder haben. Dann folgt eine Meldung (aktuell zur Nintendo NX), die den Lesefluss enorm unterbricht, weil das Auge erwartet als 5. News wieder Text zu erhalten. Stattdessen muss man zum lesen nach rechts springen um weiterlesen zu können. Dann aber geht es wieder weiter mit Meldungen mit 3 gleichen Bildern, bevor die Videos beginnen. 

Ich habe mal Eyetrackerähnlich versucht das Problem zu skizzieren.
Kannst Du das nachvollziehen was ich meine?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau Dir mal http://www.rp-online.de/ an. Da ist keine Leseflussunterbrechung, alles ist wie das Auge es erwartet, eine gerade symmetrische Linie nach unten. Kein Bild schneidet den Lesefluss. Im Webdesign aktuell haben wir etliche "Störer" die da nicht sein dürften.


----------



## littledragon1985 (26. Juli 2016)

Auch würde ich die ich nenne sie einmal "Schnell-Newszeile"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz nach oben rechts bringen (anstelle der TOP Videos), weil es das ist was die Nutzer mit am  meisten Interessiert. Die Top Videos sind auch interessant, nur wechseln die nicht so häufig und es gibt viele User die überhaupt kaum Videos nutzen. Somit wäre es aus ProductPlacement technischer Sicht eher Verschwendung an dieser Stelle Videos anzuzeigen. Generell würde ich Videos etwas weniger Platz einräumen, dafür aber auf eine Unterseite verweisen. Vielleicht die Top Videos wie folgt lösen (sry ist jetzt alles minimalistisch mit Paint entstanden, aber sollte reichen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Interesse besteht können wir uns gerne mal auf der Gamescom am Stand oder so unterhalten, bin wahrscheinlich Studiumbedingt, Samstag oder Sonntag erst da.


----------



## Wamboland (26. Juli 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Als Extended-Abonnent zahlst du ja nur 6 Euro mehr im Jahr, wenn du auf Extended + Online upgradest, und nicht 24 Euro, was Online solo kostet.
> Mit 6,50 (statt 6) bist du dann immer noch unter dem monatlichen Einzelpreis eines Extended-Hefts (6,99).



Sicherlich - also habe ich dann einen geringeren Rabatt für etwas das ich, wenn ich es denn möchte, auch gratis bekommen kann. Ich verstehe das ihr Geld verdienen müsst, aber teilweise sehe ich das auch nicht gerechtfertigt. Zum einen da der Print Bereich eh immer gefährdeter ist, alleine weil das Thema News halt schon veraltet ist wenn man das Magazin in der Hand hat, zum Anderen sind die "Artikel" auf der Seite oft nicht hochwertig genug. Typos usw. mal außen vor, aber oft fehlen selbst einfach Quellenverweise oder sind als Link im Fließtext versteckt. 

Das Abo habe ich ja damit ich einen Rabatt habe - sonst habe ich ja kaum einen Vorteil. Außer das ich veraltete News 4 Tage früher lesen kann. Da hat sich einfach durch das Internet was verändert zu früher. Heute liegt die PCG auch mal gerne noch 1-2 Tage rum bevor ich sie lese. 

Ich würde mir einfach mehr redaktionelle Inhalte wünschen - teilweise gibt es das ja auch, mit Reportagen (auch mal über den Tellerrand hinaus) und umfangreicheren Texten. 

Ich würde mich auch über eine Version ohne Disc freuen, aber mit Zugriff auf die Inhalte online inkl. Vollversion. Da könnte ich mir vorstellen das das sogar geld sparen würde. Lieder weiß ich nicht wie wichtig optische Datenträger bei eurer Leserschaft noch sind. Aber das Magazin in reiner digital Form wäre nix für mich - es reicht schon das ich auf eBooks umsteigen musste weil der Platz für Bücher einfach belegt ist. Im Vergleich dazu sind die PC Games Ausgaben der letzten >20 Jahre doch recht platzsparend ^^


----------



## Loosa (26. Juli 2016)

Als uralter Extended Abonnent hätte ich ein kostenloses Upgrade besser gefunden. Aber eure rechtlichen Bedenken finde ich gut erklärt. Und die 50 Cent pro Monat finde ich sehr in Ordnung. Auf iOS ging's ja noch, aber am PC war die Seite doch sehr nervig Werbeüberladen.

Mir gefällts, auf diese Option hatte ich schon lange gewartet! 
Freue mich, dass ich die Online-Arbeit (und meine Heimat im Forum) auf diese Art honorieren kann und hab die Option sofort dazugebuttert. 

Aaber:


Die Aktivierung finde ich etwas kompliziert, auch wenn das sicher technisch bedingt ist? Vielleicht war ich auch etwas zu ungeduldig.
Die Links im Artikel verweisen (verwiesen?) alle auf die PCGH-Seite. Sowohl um das Abo abzuschließen, als auch zu den Profileinstellungen. Nachdem beides Computec ist hatte ich mir nichts dabei gedacht, aber...
Nach etwas hin und hergeklicke und -gelinke zwischen Computec, PCG, PCGH und meinen Mails, bin ich jetzt auf *PCGH* werbefrei. Nur nutze ich die Seite nicht - und hier sehe ich immer noch Werbung. Sind das getrennte Angebote?!  Warum konnte ich dann PCGH upgraden, die habe ich nicht im Heftabo. Harumpff.


----------



## ZAM (26. Juli 2016)

littledragon1985 schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal Aktuelle Nachrichten | RP ONLINE an. Da ist keine Leseflussunterbrechung, alles ist wie das Auge es erwartet, eine gerade symmetrische Linie nach unten. Kein Bild schneidet den Lesefluss. Im Webdesign aktuell haben wir etliche "Störer" die da nicht sein dürften.


Das ist eher Geschmackssache - ich persönlich finde die Topic-Größen da zu fett. Aber der Text-Umbruch um die Bilder war hier mal anders angedacht - das ist redaktionelle Optimierung nötig.



Loosa schrieb:


> Aaber:
> 
> 
> Die Aktivierung finde ich etwas kompliziert, auch wenn das sicher technisch bedingt ist? Vielleicht war ich auch etwas zu ungeduldig.
> ...



Was die Links angeht: ARGH - der PCGH-Text wurde als Vorlage genommen und die unteren Links nicht korrigiert - habe das mal eben angepasst - Danke für den Hinweis.
Aber du kannst kein Abo auf PCGH aktivieren, wenn du ein PCG-Angebot bestellst - die Produkt-Nummern sind Seitengebunden. Ich schaue morgen mal, was du da aktiviert hast.
Wäre aber gut, wenn du mir per PN mal die AboNummer + PLZ oder den Link schickst, mit dem du es aktiviert hast.


----------



## Loosa (26. Juli 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber du kannst kein Abo auf PCGH aktivieren, wenn du ein PCG-Angebot bestellst - die Produkt-Nummern sind Seitengebunden. Ich schaue morgen mal, was du da aktiviert hast.



Im Eifer des Gefechts bin ich, nach Lektüre des Artikels, blind den Links gefolgt und habe bei erster Gelegenheit eingekauft ("First!!!11"). 

Nachdem die Vorarbeit von PCGH angesprochen wurde und die Seiten Geschwister sind, hatte ich mir nicht viel dabei gedacht ("die angepassten PCG Infoseiten werden sicher bald nachgereicht") sondern bin einfach davon ausgegangen, dass daraus ein Angebot wurde.

Nach etwas ruhigerem durchlesen der Bestätigungsmails habe ich aber wohl tatsächlich ein PCG*H*-Abo abgeschlossen. Ich hoffe sehr das lässt sich noch umstellen.


----------



## USA911 (26. Juli 2016)

Und der nächste Verlag, der die letzten Jahre seine Seitenaufrufe erst selbst Finanziert hat, dann auf die Zusatzeinahmen schielte, dann wie alle anderen auch, die Werbung übertrieben hat, mit hier Flash, da was blinkendes, da was Artikel überdeckendes, dann machtlos zuschaute wie die angefixten Internetnutzer einen Adblocker einsetzten um sich zu wehren, gegen die übertriebene Werbung, und jetzt wie viele anderen auch Schritt für Schritt sich die Nutzung im  Internet bezahlen lassen wollen.

Warum hatte kein Verlag vor 10 Jahren schon die Eier in der Hose zusagen: "Wir sehen das Internet nur als zusatz, wo das wichtigste Enthalten ist und das Magazin als Hauptbasis und halten es stark"? Um jetzt nicht alle zuverkraulen? Nein es musste ja auch auf Facebook und das Mobilangebot ausgeweitet werden statt das man bei seinen Leisten blieb. 
Ich habe kein Verständnis dafür, das ein Unternehmen, nach jahrelangen Kostenfreien nutzen anfängt, die Nutzer in Zahler und nicht Zahler einteilt. Warum hat man dies nicht beim Start der Internetpräsenz gemacht? Warum wurde es dermaßen mit der Werbung übertrieben, das die Kunden sich gewehrt haben? In den 2000 hatte ich keinen Adblocker und da war auch Werbung auf den internetseiten, aber nicht störend. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, damals habe ich mir die Werbung noch angeschaut und auch registriert, aber heute blende ich Sie komplett aus, weil es an jeder Ecke immer und überall zuviel ist.

Und der Vorstand der AG, sollte sich mal wirklich hinterfragen, warum im Verlagswesen es so übertrieben werden musste mit der Werbung und auf jedes Pferd direkt aufgesprungen werden muss und warum andere Fachzeitschriften dies nie gemacht haben oder von vornherein hauptsächlich auf Bezahlartikel bei der Internetpräsenz gesetzt hat und nicht auf jeden Trend, wie eigene Mobilseiten gesetzt hat und immernoch auf dem Markt ist. (Wenn es daran liegt das man an der Börse gehandelt wird, frage ich mich warum andere fachverlage die nicht an der Börse sind, trotzdem erfolgreich sind)

Soweit wurde das Internet inzwischen getrieben, wo es die ersten 20 Jahre so gut wie alles frei zugänglich war, das inzwischen Hinz und Kunz für alles Geld sehen will. Warum ging es früher, aber heute nicht mehr? Warum konnte man seine Einnahmen nicht andersweitig steigern, oder ist man hier auch wieder den Lemmingen gefolgt? In 10 Jahren wäre es wieder ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal für ein Unternehmen seine Dienste kostenfrei im Internet anzubieten, aber das Opfert man dann lieber für seine Aktionäre und Vorstände, die nicht im Kontakt zur Kundschaft steht, wie es die Redaktion und Mitarbeiter tun.

Wäre schön da mal was vom Vorstand zuhören, aber wird wohl nicht passieren da die sich für Kundenbelange 0 interesieren und nur Geschäftszahlen interesieren aber vergessen, das eins auf das andere aufbaut...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Juli 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Warum hat man dies nicht beim Start der Internetpräsenz gemacht?



Vor 20 Jahren hat noch überhaupt niemand an so etwas einen Gedanken verschwendet.
Da war das Internet ein Randphänomen, das sich kaum einer leisten konnte. Da wurde noch per Minute gesurft.
Die darauf folgende Entwicklung und deren Auswirkungen konnte niemand absehen.



USA911 schrieb:


> Warum ging es früher, aber heute nicht mehr?



Weil sich der Arbeitsaufwand immer mehr in Richtung Internet verschoben hat und entsprechend refinanziert werden muss.
Und weil wir früher zehnmal so viel Hefte verkauft haben wie heute, weil es heute alles kostenlos im Internet gibt, wie du so schön sagst.
Wenn die Einnahme durch Hefte zurückgehen, muss das Geld wo anders herkommen. Das nennt sich Anpassung an veränderte Marktsituationen.
Es tut mir leid, wenn dich das vielleicht schockiert, aber ich hätte ganz gern am Monatsende Geld auf meinem Konto für meine geleistete Arbeit.

Der Vergleich mit anderen funktioniert auch nicht, weil die Situation im Detail überall eine andere ist.



USA911 schrieb:


> Soweit wurde das Internet inzwischen getrieben



Genau, soweit wurde das Internet inzwischen getrieben, dass niemand mehr bereit ist für die Arbeit anderer zu zahlen.
Also müssen wir ja zusehen, wie wir mit Werbung unser Geld verdienen.
Und wer doch bereit ist für unsere Arbeit zu zahlen, kann sich nun für ein wirklich minimalen Obolus von der Werbung befreien.


Übrigens, wir sind keine AG, sondern eine mittelständische GmbH.


----------



## USA911 (26. Juli 2016)

*Das ihr als Angestellten einen Arbeitsplatz haben möchtet und dies auch entsprechend mit einem fairen Lohn (der ein Leben ermöglicht und auch dem Arbeitsaufwand angemessen ist) bedacht werdet, sollte selbstverständlich sein.
Versteh meine Kritik nicht falsch, dies geht nicht in Richtung Angestellten, sondern in Richtung der Geschäftsleitung, schließlich sind Sie die Verantwortlichen und die nun auch folgenden Schritt iniziert haben und auch dafür Verantwortlich sind. Es muss sich auch noch zeigen wie es sich bei Euch entwickelt!!!
*

Auch vor dem Internetzeitalter waren Zeitschriften / Zeitungen für die breite Masse frei zugänglich, Bibliotheken, Restaurants, Vereine in denen man war. Da hat auch ein Abonemont, x- Lesern zurverfügung gestanden und es wurde geduldet, obwohl Einnahmen dadurch verloren gingen. Es wurden zig Privatkopien gemacht (wurden im Gegensatz zu raubkopien im Internet keine Einnahmen für den Kopierer generiert)
Gut durchs Internet stand es nun jeder Privatperson zurverfügung, ohne das ein Abonent da hinter steckt.
Aus Laien sicht: Aber warum kann sowas nicht über Sposoring laufen, mit einem festen Unternehmen, dessen Name mit dahinter steckt? Um auszuschließen, das es sich dann um gekaufte Presse handelt müsste es halt getrennt laufen. Bitburger hat auch nichts mit Fußball zutun ausser das es ihr potentieller Kundenstamm sieht und noch nicht Kunden die in ihren Stamm passen würden sehen. Würde aus meiner Sicht auch bei der Internetpräsenz funktionieren, ohne das man sich in eine gewisse Abhängigkeit begibt. Beispiel IKEA, mit Büromöbel, die PC User nun mal auch benötigen, aber nichts direkt mit Computermedien zutun hat (was ja auch keine Beeinflussung von Schwesterzeitschriften zuwieder läuft).

Nur ich als der Konsument, der das Internet als, kurze, schnelle Informationsquelle sieht, fühle mich da schon verkrault, weil ich auch mit der Information über eine neu Erscheinung, etc, als Fünfzeiler zufrieden bin und ausreicht (solange es nicht nur ein Teaser ist, sondern auch die Information die angekündigt ist kurz und knapp enthalten ist). Für den Rest bleibe ich bei den richtigen Quellen und informiere mich dann dementsprechend auch über die jeweiligen Zeitschriften, wenn ich ein Artikel genauer will.

Nur die Aussage: "Es ist keiner mehr bereit zu zahlen" ist für mich zu kurz gegriffen, den erstens hat man diese Generation an Leuten selber herangezüchtet und die Unternehmen (quer durch die Bank auf alle Branchen bezogen) haben sich selber nicht gegenseitig kontroliert, das auch weiterhin die breite Masse sich Abos leisten kann, indem keine gescheiten Gehälter mehr im Schnitt gezahlt werden. Aber gut das trifft auf Euch evtl. jetzt nicht zu.
Aber das Problem, mit dem nicht bereit sein zuzahlen wird dadurch ja nicht gelöst sondern eher noch verschärft. Die Frage ist nur, wie weit dreht sich die Spirale, das die die Leistung honorieren am bleiben und nicht abgeschreckt, bzw. überverhältniss durch Silber, Gold, Platinstatus eingeschränkt und noch weiter Klasifiziert durch bezahlung werden?

Es ist ein allgemeiner Trend, der zu beobachten ist, das Gesellschaftlich immer mehr und mehr in Leistungskategorien eingeteilt wird, was früher für alle gleich war und meistens wird dann nämlich die Einschnitte nicht bei allen gemacht sondern von unten nach oben... und da fällt dann die Einführung der bezahlten Werbefreiheit auf und lässt diese Befürchtungen wachsen (die sich leider in vielen Branchen schon bewarheitet hat) das nicht der Service ausgebaut, sondern an anderer Stelle beschnitten wird um so einen ausbau zubewerkstelligen.

Schade das die Cheffs der Unternehmen nur "positive" Entscheidungen für die Masse mit ihrem Namen verkünden und nicht auch mal negative Entscheidungen (wie diese), die doch das gewohnte der letzten zig Jahre verändert und auch begründen warum sie diesen Schritt gemacht haben, und nicht nur die Angestellten vorschicken!


----------



## Honigpumpe (27. Juli 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wenn die Einnahme durch Hefte zurückgehen, muss das Geld wo anders herkommen.



Das verstehe ich ja. Ich habe nichts gegen Werbung, wenn sie für einen guten Zweck ist. Manchmal ist sie ja vielleicht sogar interessannt. Aber wann gedenkt Computec mal die technischen Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen? Andere Sites haben ja auch Werbung, nur blockiert die nicht den Browser. Mit eingeschalteter Werbung kann ich nicht einmal anständig hier in diesem Eingabefeld tippen, weil der Cursor laggt. Das ist doch eine Katastrophe. Und diese Probleme bestehen jetzt schon seit Jahren. Das führt doch nur dazu, daß die Leute ihre Ad-Blocker aktivieren und Euch echtes Geld durch die Lappen geht. Warum tut Ihr nicht endlich etwas dagegen? Sind denn schonmal irgendwelche Techniker mit Performanceanalysen beauftragt?


----------



## ZAM (27. Juli 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Nach etwas ruhigerem durchlesen der Bestätigungsmails habe ich aber wohl tatsächlich ein PCG*H*-Abo abgeschlossen. Ich hoffe sehr das lässt sich noch umstellen.


Ich schaue, was sich machen lässt.


----------



## Loosa (27. Juli 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich schaue, was sich machen lässt.



Dankeschön. Ließ sich anscheinend machen.


----------



## TheSinner (28. Juli 2016)

Ich sehe hier klar die Spirale aus "Die wollen nicht zahlen also machen wir dass sie zahlen!" vs. "Nö, dann erst recht nicht".

Es ist meiner Meinung nach illusorisch zu versuchen Leute zu zwingen Werbung zu sehen/beachten. Das funktioniert maximal eine begrenzte Zeit über. Da manche hier vielleicht nicht wissen wie man trotz AdBlock und Co. zum Betrachten von Werbung gezwungen werden kann - es gibt Unternehmen die sich genau darauf spezialisieren, allen voran AdReclaim. 

Allerdings - und das ist der Schritt den Kunden von AdReclaim gerne übersehen - ist das Problem damit mitnichten aus der Welt. Selbstverständlich wird bereits getüftelt an Lösungen um auch diese Werbungen auszublenden und es ist bestenfalls eine Frage der Zeit bis das auch gelingt.

Dann ist wieder die andere Seite am Zug und am Ende haben wir dieselbe Situation wie beim Thema Kopierschutz - es wird einfach nicht gelingen weil genauso talentierte Entwickler auf beiden Seiten des Spektrums sitzen.

Was aber bleibt ist der Imageschaden, ist das Problem dass manche Menschen sich davon vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlen, ist die Tatsache dass es immer Menschen geben wird die keine Lust haben dafür Geld zu bezahlen / Werbung zu betrachten.

Ich gehöre zu denen, die Werbung vermeiden wo es geht und wenn ich entsprechend unzufrieden werde, werde ich auch entsprechend kreativ. PC Games gehört leider zu den Websites bei denen ich Werbung permanent ausblende - warum?

Weil sie penetrant ist, aufdringlich, teilweise mit Videosequenzen (im Ernst, das ist das absolute No-Go, das sofortige "Ich aktiviere jetzt Adblocker" Ding für mich). Es fehlen nur noch selbstspielende Musik oder Blinkeffekte oder XXX-Werbung. Das sind die letzten drei Steigerungsschritte - PC Games befindet sich also deutlich im unteren Mittelfeld bzw. bereits im oberen Teil der No-Go-Area. Solange das so ist (und ja sporadisch check ich das wirklich, weil ich Websites die ich oft besuche ja durchaus belohnen wollen würde mit Werbetraffic), solange das so ist.. bleibt mein Adblocker an.

Dasselbe gilt aber natürlich auch für viele andere Websites, nicht aber für z.B. Reddit wo die Werbung noch nie penetrant war seit ich dort vor mehreren Jahren aktiv wurde. Es kann also nicht einfach auf den Besucher abgewälzt werden - ihr tragt hierfür genauso Verantwortung als Editoren, als diejenigen die die Website produzieren.

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt egal ob es Blizzard, BioWare oder sonstwer ist der die Werbung für euch für die Spiele bereitstellt, fakt ist sie ist oft unerträglich nervtötend und damit ruiniert sie euch langfristig die Einnahmen die ihr ansonsten durch User wie mich hättet haben können.

Abschließend aber auch ein Lob:

Eure Filmecke ist zuletzt deutlich besser geworden und ich hatte auch allgemein einen Eindruck von höherer Qualität (auch wenn ich bis heute kein Fan vom Alles-ab-jetzt-nur-in-Videos-Syndrom bin, ich versteh ja warum und so und immerhin ist es hier noch nicht zu 100% so aber... najo..) - letztendlich klick ich darum auch brav mal auf Videos die mich interessieren - meine Abneigung davor ist nämlich normalerweise so groß, dass ich dann eher nach geschriebenen Berichten anderswo suchen würde.

Insbesonders die letzten Themenschwerpunkte ("Arschloch Report", "Paradox Interactive Nischenspiele" etc.) fand ich sehr gelungen 

So. Jetzt aber genug von mir, sonst schmerzen am Ende noch die Augen und außerdem komm ich vom Hökschen aufs Stöckchen und so...


----------



## Griesgram16 (9. August 2016)

Enttäuschter Leser.

Lese PC Games und PC Games Hardware seit 16 Jahren. War immer zufrieden mit euch. Manchmal ein bisschen frech, aber gut so. 

Gestern PC Games Online Jahresabo bestellt.
Die ganze Prozedur hat 5 Stunden gedauert. Viel zu kompliziert. Da anmelden, dort anmelden, usw....
Meine persönliche Schulnote für dieses Bestellverfahren ist eine glatte 6.

"Online-Special: schnellere Ladezeiten, schont Datenvolumen, frei von externen Werbemitteln."
Im Endeffekt wird nur die Werbung von der Internetseite blockiert. Mehr nicht. Kein Heft Abo.
Und das für 24 € ?????? Reine Abzocke.

Habe heute schriftlich das Abo gekündigt. Online kündigen geht auch nicht. Wird nirgends beschrieben.
Im Internet gab es nur eine Telefonnummer 09..... (vielleicht auch noch kostenpflichtige Sondernummer ???)
Wenn eure Führung meint mit solchen Bauerntricks die Zeitung zu finanzieren, liegt ihr falsch.
Ich hätte gerne eure Zeitung online gelesen. Aber nicht so und nach dieser Prozedur.
Ich werde eure Zeitschriften nicht mehr kaufen.

Meine Anregungen für eure Zukunft:
Spielt offen, klare Ansagen und Beispiele.
Vereinfacht das Anmeldeverfahren. Bei A...... geht es ja auch relativ einfach.
So werden ihr keine Online Käufer finden.
Und im Preis muss es Online deutlich günstiger sein als ein Heft. Ihr habt keine Druckkosten und kein Versand.

Vielleicht liest diese Kritik ja ein Redakteur von der PC Games.

Viel Glück für eure Zukunft
ein enttäuschter Leser


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. August 2016)

Ich entschuldige mich schon mal im Vorfeld, falls das Folgende zu Hart wird.

Griesgram, hast du vorher überhaupt gelesen, was das pcgames.de Online-Abo überhaupt bietet?
Bestellen des Online-Abos geht mit 4 Klicks, bis zum Bezahlvorgang.

Auf der Seite vom Online-Abo wird beschrieben, was du für die 24 € / Jahr (2€/ Monat) bekommst. Du glaubst ernsthaft, dass du damit ein Heft, was 7€ kostet, und eine werbefreie Seite bekommst? Sorry, aber in welcher Welt lebst du?
pcgames.de Abo + Digitale Version der PC Games kostet übrigens 39,99€ / Jahr und kann ebenfalls im Shop bestellt werden.

Dann mal zur Telefonnummer...
Was ist an der Servicehotline-Nummer verwerflich? Nur weil du nicht in er Lage bist, die Nummer komplett zu lesen und nach zwei Ziffern aufhörst?
0911 ist die Vorwahl von Fürth, aber das interessiert dich ja eh nicht.

Du wolltest einfach nur sinnbefreit haten.

Der Bestellvorgang läuft übrigens wie in jedem anderem Onlineshop (auch bei Amazon) so ab:
1. Produkt suchen
2. Produkt auswählen (in den Warenkorb)
3. Registrieren bzw. Einloggen
4. Bestellen

Aber das ist dir eh egal.


----------



## Lorin1 (10. August 2016)

Okay, der Schritt an sich ist gut, und bei der Konkurrenz (nein, nicht bei GS) habe ich bereits ein "Online-Abo". Was mich stört: die automatische Verlängerung. Ja ich weiss, das ist auch bei Print so üblich, ich würde mir aber wünschen, dass ich gerade online nur das bekomme was ich auch bestelle, also zB 6 Monate werbefrei.

Wird es andere Kombinationsmöglichkeiten geben? Hab ein Abo der play4, aber deren Internetpräsenz ist ja eher ein stiefmütterlicher Scherz, da würde ich eher eine werbefreie PCGames-Seite dazubuchen wollen.

Nur kleine Anregungen, weiter so auf dem Weg in die Zukunft!



Griesgram16 schrieb:


> Habe heute schriftlich das Abo gekündigt. Online kündigen geht auch nicht. Wird nirgends beschrieben.
> Im Internet gab es nur eine Telefonnummer 09..... (vielleicht auch noch kostenpflichtige Sondernummer ???)
> Wenn eure Führung meint mit solchen Bauerntricks die Zeitung zu finanzieren, liegt ihr falsch.
> Ich hätte gerne eure Zeitung online gelesen. Aber nicht so und nach dieser Prozedur.
> Ich werde eure Zeitschriften nicht mehr kaufen.



Ist nicht dein Ernst oder? Wie können die in Fürth nur eine 09xx Nummer haben!
Ich habe eine schlechte Nachricht für dich... du kannst NICHT kostenlos in Rosenheim anrufen nur weil deren Nummer mit 080...  beginnt!


----------



## RXDDELUXE (21. August 2016)

...und wieder eine "automatische Verlängerung". Es gibt absolut keinen Grund dafür und macht ausschließlich dem Kunden Arbeit. Sorry, aber bei Gamersglobal geht es auch OHNE Extra-Aufwand für den Kunden. Dort läuft das Abo aus und der ANBIETER hat die Arbeit (sprich: Vor Auslaufen des Abos wird eine Mail verschickt, die darauf hinweist).

Ich würde sofort ein Abo abschließen - aber nur, wenn es automatisch ausläuft. Für Kündigungsschreiben habe ich keine Zeit. Ändert eure Einstellung zum Kunden und ich schließe ein Abo ab.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. August 2016)

RXDDELUXE schrieb:


> Für Kündigungsschreiben habe ich keine Zeit.



Dein Ernst? Sowas dauert doch keine 5 Minuten, wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## RXDDELUXE (21. August 2016)

Ja, mein Ernst. Da es bei anderen Anbietern geht, die noch dazu weniger "Man-Power" haben, wird es hier doch auch möglich sein, dem Kunden entgegen zu kommen. Zumal ich nach wie vor einfach kostenlos unter Nutzung eines guten Ad-Blockers das gleiche Ergebnis erzielen könnte. Es ist also eher ein Entgegenkommen von meiner Seite, wenn ich PCG durch ein Abo unterstütze. Da erwarte ich dann aber auch Entgegenkommen von Seiten des (großen) Anbieters.

Du magst 5 Minuten für etwas wie eine Kündigung investieren, ich tue es sicherlich nicht.

Ich gehe mal einen Schritt weiter auf PCG.de zu:
Wenn man mir gleichzeitig mit der Bestätigung des Abos (vielleicht liest ja hier ein Zuständiger mit), eine sofortige Kündigung schriftlich bestätigt, dann würde ich auch ein Abo abschließen. Aber ich habe weder Zeit noch Lust mich ständig an alle Abos zu erinnern und dann rechtzeitig zu kündigen. Ich habe sogar die Telekom dazu bekommen, mir eine Instant-Kündigung (die ich dann widerrufe, wenn ICH Lust dazu habe) zu meinem Mobilfunk-Vertrag zu schicken - dann wird das doch bei Computec auch möglich sein .


----------



## Briareos (14. September 2016)

> In der ersten Ausbaustufe beinhaltet das  Online-Abo, dass ihr pcgames.de frei von externen Werbemitteln nutzen  können. Das gilt für jegliche *Display*- und *Video*werbung.


Das scheint nur zur Hälfte zu stimmen oder ich verstehe da etwas falsch.

Da ich sowieso ein Abo mit Extended-Print und digital habe, ist das Online-Abo ja inklusive.
Hat auch alles mehr oder weniger reibungslos funktioniert, obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass der Aktivierungsvorgang durchaus etwas komfortabler gelöst werden könnte. Aber nun gut, sei's drum.

Die Werbung wird auch ordnungsgemäß ausgeblendet, soweit funktioniert das.
Aber was ist mit den Werbespots, die manchmal vor den eigentlichen Videos angezeigt werden?
Die sind nämlich immer noch da.

Wie gesagt, vielleicht habe ich das auch nur falsch verstanden, aber gerade die Werbung nervt mich persönlich mit am meisten.


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> ...



Laut System hast du mit diesem Account kein aktives Online-Abo.


----------



## Briareos (14. September 2016)

???

Ich habe das zu Hause am Rechner gemacht und da hat das auch ziemlich schnell funktioniert.
Muss ich heute Abend nochmal die Mails durchgehen, vielleicht habe ich auch etwas übersehen.

Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, die Meldung gesehen zu haben, wo ich nochmal bestägigen muss, dass das Online-Abo an meinen Foren-Account gebunden wird. (oder so ähnlich)

Na mal schauen was die Emailsuche heute Abend bringt.


----------



## smutjesmooth (8. Oktober 2016)

Das werde ich erstmal etwas beobachten. Auch muss ich sagen das euer Seitenlayout mir zu unübersichtlich ist. Auf der anderen Seite surfe ich totzdem fast täglich auf PcGames vorbei und hätte kein Problem damit euch zu unterstützen mit einem Online Abo das mir eine werbefreie Seite gibt. Mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt. Wie schonmal jemand hier erwähnt hat finde ich von der Übersichtlichkeit das Layout bei Gamestar besser. Allerdings ist mir hier die Community sympathischer. Also liegt es in eurer Hand eure Seite besser zu gestalten um erfolgreich durch euer Online Abo Einnahmen zu generieren. Ein schönes Wochenende allen die das hier lesen.


----------



## Permaneder (15. November 2016)

Ich bin schon ewige Zeiten (da gab´s noch Disketten als Vollversion) Abonnent, momentan habe ich ein PCG Extended-Abo und würde gerne auf digital umsteigen. Leider gibt es dann die Vollversionen nicht mehr, sollte ja eigentlich kein Problem sein, sind ja nur Keys. Wenn ich jetzt das PCG Kombi-Abo Magazin+Digital+Online für 63 Euro abschließen ist da die Vollversion dabei?


Thema Webseite:

Sorry, ist wirklich eine Katastrophe, schlechter kann man es fast nicht machen. Unübersichtlich, vollgemüllt mit Werbung (der springende Text getrieben von Werbeeinblendungen finde ich besonders schlimm), kein wirklichen Mehrwert für angemeldete Mitglieder (z.B. Spieldatenbank mit der Möglichkeit eigene Spiele anzulegen) usw

Die Android App mag mich auch nicht, da bekomme ich es nicht fertig mich anzumelden und ein Online-Abo abzuschließen. Ich habe schon mehrfach die Nummer vom der Versandfolie eingegeben (wurde auch erkannt) aber ein Abo kam nie zustande. Das ist allerdings schon eine Weile her, ich habe es dann aufgegeben.

Die ganzen Anmeldeverfahren sind weder intuitiv noch einfach zu durchschauen.

Ergo, Ihr habt eine sehr gute Spielezeitschrift das mich mein ganzes Spielerleben begleitet hat, leider sind Eure Onlineangebote nennen wir es mal sehr verbesserungswürdig. Momentan denke ich echt an einen Wechsel zu Gamestar nach, deren Onlineangebot enthält z.B. eine Vollversion und die Webseite ist fast vorbildlich.

Das ist alles natürlich nur meine Meinung......

Danke & Gruß
Permaneder


----------



## Crysisheld (28. März 2017)

Also ich hatte mein erstes Abo als es noch die Playtime war und dann musste ich mich entweder für eine Amiga Games mit Diskette, PCGames mit Diskette oder CD ROM entscheiden. Ich würde ja wieder ein Abo abschließen, aber wenn ich schon die Zeitungsausgabe abonniere, wieso bekomme ich die PDF dann nicht kostenfrei? War das früher bei der PCAction nicht so? 

Die Gamestar hat das auch gemacht. 

Also Abo würde ich machen, aber die Preispolitik schmeckt mir da nicht so ganz oder gibts für COs Rabatte?


----------



## ZockerCompanion (12. November 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Für die jeweilige Seite separat. Und ja, weitere Features sind nicht auszuschließen und werden auch bereits geplant bzw. evaluiert, ob sie sich lohnen bzw. auch sinnvoll umsetzbar sind.



Ich vermute nach über einem Jahr, das die weiteren Features nicht lohnen bzw. umsetzbar sind?

Oder habe ich was verpasst? 

Kommen vllt.  noch weitere Features um das Angebot interessanter zu machen oder lohnt sich das generell nicht?


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2017)

Ich gehöre nur zu denen die Umsetzen, nicht zu denen die Planen. ^^


----------



## ZockerCompanion (13. November 2017)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich gehöre nur zu denen die Umsetzen, nicht zu denen die Planen. ^^



Irgendwo muss man ja anfangen zu Fragen 

War auch nicht als Kritik oder persönlicher Angriff gedacht


----------



## Launethil (14. November 2017)

Auf der Wunschliste steht das definitiv noch -- bei jeder Art von Zusatz-Features (vor allem wenn es sich um zusätzliche Inhalte handelt) muss vorher aber natürlich auch sichergestellt sein, dass es sich nicht um Eintagsfliegen handelt und sie auch regelmäßig geliefert werden. Da sind wir bei internen Planungen/Strukturen noch nicht weit genug, um das zu garantieren.

Kurzum: Abgeblasen und vergessen ist das nicht, aber auch längst noch nicht spruchreif. Wir hoffen, da im kommenden Jahr etwas mehr Gas geben zu können.


----------



## TheBigDino (11. September 2019)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein PCG Digital-Abo abgeschlossen, bezahlt und kann auf der App auch schon auf die PCG zugreifen. Aber warum wird mir auf der Website (Mozilla) immer noch Werbung angezeigt?


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2019)

Ggf. den Cache mit Strg+F5 "leeren"? Dein Benutzername ist auch "richtig" verlinkt?

Wenn du "oben" mit der Maus über deinen Benutzernamen gehst und hälst, dann dürfte da etwas stehen wie "ONLINE-ABO AKTIV" mit einem grünen Haken, schau mal bitte nach!


----------



## TheBigDino (11. September 2019)

Ok, habs mittlerweile hinbekommen.  War alles etwas umständlich aber hat funktioniert. Vielen Dank.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit sein Nutzername anzupassen? Zum Beispiel von thebigdino auf TheBigDino?


----------



## LOX-TT (11. September 2019)

thebigdino schrieb:


> Ok, habs mittlerweile hinbekommen.  War alles etwas umständlich aber hat funktioniert. Vielen Dank.
> 
> Gibt es die Möglichkeit sein Nutzername anzupassen? Zum Beispiel von thebigdino auf TheBigDino?



Selbst kannst du das nicht, aber wenn du willst kannst du ZAM ja mal anschreiben, der ist Admin hier.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (11. September 2019)

Es sind inzwischen bald zwei Jahre vergangen, als ich das letzte mal nachfragte, also dachte ich, ich frage nochmal 

Ich wollt mich erkundigen wie der Stand der Dinge ist, bei den neuen Features für das Online-Abo, die laut Artikel (aus dem Jahr 2016) geplant sind


----------



## fud1974 (12. September 2019)

UPDATE: Ohhhhh shit... sehe gerade dass der Thread ja im Prinzip schon uralt ist und ich auf einen Post eingehe der deutlich vor den anderen Posts war.. sorry....................




USA911 schrieb:


> Warum hatte kein Verlag vor 10 Jahren schon die Eier in der Hose zusagen: "Wir sehen das Internet nur als zusatz, wo das wichtigste Enthalten ist und das Magazin als Hauptbasis und halten es stark"? Um jetzt nicht alle zuverkraulen? Nein es musste ja auch auf Facebook und das Mobilangebot ausgeweitet werden statt das man bei seinen Leisten blieb.
> Ich habe kein Verständnis dafür, das ein Unternehmen, nach jahrelangen Kostenfreien nutzen anfängt, die Nutzer in Zahler und nicht Zahler einteilt. Warum hat man dies nicht beim Start der Internetpräsenz gemacht?



Ich glaube du stellst dir das alles etwas zu einfach vor.. 

Das Problem haben ja nicht nur die Spiele-Zeitschriften sondern viele, viele Online Angebote.

Ich war in meinem "vorigen Leben" in den End-90ern/frühen 2000ern über 2 Ecken hinweg auch in dem Business.

Die Idee die User zahlen zu lassen für Online-Auftritte ist uralt, scheiterte damals aber an funktionierenden Zahlungssystemen, außerdem wollte keiner die User abschrecken, ging aber halt auch anders,  denn
"damals" wurde mit Werbung auf den Seiten noch richtig Geld verdient. Eine einfache, noch recht unaufdringliche Bannerwerbung war schon was.

Dann kam die Spirale in Gang: Die Werbung musste aufdringlicher werden denn die User klickten weniger. Gleichzeitig sanken die Preise die man für Werbung nehmen konnte.

Also mehr Werbung auf die Seiten, mehr "bling-bling" (also Flash, mehr Javascript, mehr Sachen die die Seite auf der sie gehosted werden sogar technisch beeinträchtigen können) um das wieder aufzufangen.

Die User nutzten immer mehr Ad-Blocker.. klar.. denn irgenwann kamen auch Datenschutzgründe dazu, denn wenn die Werbung hatte zunehmend auch Tracking-Daten usw. erfasst.

Ergo: Wieder in Sargnagel. Denn nun waren Seitenanbieter und User in einem Dilemma.. der Seitenanbieter hatten mittlerweile gegenüber den Anzeige-Anbietern gar nicht mehr die Position Bedingungen zu stellen wie die Werbung aussehen sollte
(und was sie im Hintergrund tut oder nicht tut), denn man war ja auf das Geld angeweisen. Und User hatten alle möglichen guten Gründe ihren Ad-Blocker einzuschalten, spätestens mit den Datenschutz-Problemen sogar mehr als nur optische Gründe.

Und so torkelte das ganze Richtung Niedergang. Einige sahen schon recht früh dass es mal so enden würde, alleine der Preisverfall war absehbar noch bevor die ganzen anderen Probleme da aufkamen, einige kluge Köpfe machten ihr Unternehmen noch zu Geld bevor sich das Geschäftsmodell nicht mehr rechnete.

Aber so mal eben ist da nix umgestellt... denn wer will da der erste sein der die User zur Kasse bittet was bisher frei war?

Und so hatte man sich nun in die Ecke manövriert.. und da muss man erstmal rauskommen.

Man muss nun dem User irgendwie beibiegen dass er bisher mit dem "ertragen" der Werbung (und seinen Daten die von den Ads abgegriffen werden) "bezahlt" hat.. aber das geht nun nicht mehr.
Also wird quasi "die Währung umgestellt".



> Soweit wurde das Internet inzwischen getrieben, wo es die ersten 20 Jahre so gut wie alles frei zugänglich war, das inzwischen Hinz und Kunz für alles Geld sehen will. Warum ging es früher, aber heute nicht mehr? Warum konnte man seine Einnahmen nicht andersweitig steigern, oder ist man hier auch wieder den Lemmingen gefolgt?



Warum das früher ging habe ich ja dargelegt (nun ja, meine bescheidene Meinung dazu, mehr ja nicht..) Einnahmen anderweitig steigern.. wie denn? Diesen Stein der Weisen suchen ja einige, wenn du das Patentrezept hast, das kann man gut zu Geld machen vermutlich, das würden sich einige was kosten lassen.
Im Prinzip passiert ja jetzt genau das.. die Einnahmen werden anderweitig gesteigert...



> Aber warum kann sowas nicht über Sposoring laufen, mit einem festen Unternehmen, dessen Name mit dahinter steckt?



 "Sponsoren" zu finden... wenn die Firmen da Schlange stehen würden um sowas zu machen dann hätte man das schon gemacht, wo ist da überhaupt der Unterschied zu langfristigen Werbepartnern?
Sowas gab es ja schon zu Print-Zeiten wenn ich mich recht entsinne.. zur Zeit hat Daedelic in jeder PCGames z.B. eine Print-Beigabe. Aber das reißt es jetzt auch nicht raus.

Es bleibt dabei: Einer muss die Marie bezahlen. Auch die Online-Präsenz ist letztlich eine Unternehmung die Geld verdienen muss, heutzutage, wo Print eher Randthema geworden ist (wir kommen von Millionen - Auflagen runter zu 100.000 Stück im laufe der Jahre!) mehr denn je!

Früher konnte die Werbung auf den Seiten das halt wuppen. So zahlte der User indirekt. Und notfalls durch Print refinanziert. Es war nie "frei".Heute halt nicht mehr. Also muss es anders geschehen.

Und Spiele-Publikationen haben es halt schwer. Ich erlaube mir auf diesen gerade aktuellen Titel zu verweisen:

https://www.grimme-game.de/2019/09/11/der-tod-der-gralshueter/


----------



## TheBigDino (26. September 2019)

Bitte löschen. Danke.


----------



## Batze (10. Januar 2020)

Huhu,
also mein Online-Abo läuft jetzt in 2 Wochen aus, werde ich natürlich verlängern (um euch hier ein wenig zu Unterstützen). Einfach nur den Üblichen Bezahlvorgang (über euren Shop)abschließen und es läuft dann automatisch so weiter ohne das ich etwas anderes machen muss? Oder gibt es andere Vorgehensweisen?
Ist dann meine erste Verlängerung, deshalb erstmal vorher Schlau machen .


----------



## Wubaron (10. Januar 2020)

Ich hab per Paypal die Zahlung abgeschlossen. Hat sich automatisch verlängert und Geld wurde via Paypal abgebucht.


----------



## Batze (10. Januar 2020)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Ich hab per Paypal die Zahlung abgeschlossen. Hat sich automatisch verlängert und Geld wurde via Paypal abgebucht.



Danke. 
Ich mache zwar nix mit Paypal, aber wird über meine übliche Konto Abbuchung wohl das gleiche sein.


----------



## dynAdZ (20. Mai 2020)

Heute Mittag Abo abgeschlossen, bis jetzt keine Mitteilung zur Verknüpfung des Accounts etc. eMail-Adresse ändern ist bei Computec auch nicht möglich, es passiert einfach gar nichts. Richtig schlechte Experience. Ich warte jetzt noch bis morgen ab, dann gibts den Widerruf.


----------



## Batze (20. Mai 2020)

dynAdZ schrieb:


> Heute Mittag Abo abgeschlossen, bis jetzt keine Mitteilung zur Verknüpfung des Accounts etc. eMail-Adresse ändern ist bei Computec auch nicht möglich, es passiert einfach gar nichts. Richtig schlechte Experience. Ich warte jetzt noch bis morgen ab, dann gibts den Widerruf.



Also bei mir hatte das Online Abo bei Einrichtung nur ein paar Minuten gedauert bis es bestätigt war, die Mail kam umgehend, also noch weit vor der Kontoabbuchung hatte ich den Status Online Abonnent. Total ohne komplikationen, wie bei vielen anderen hier auch.
Und wieso eMail ändern?

Ich denke aber, das wird sich umgehend ein Redi anschauen, allerdings ist es schon ziemlich spät und die haben ja auch mal Feierabend und morgen ist Feiertag.
Bitte nicht verzweifeln, wird schon gut gehen. Eventuell steht da gerade irgend etwas auf der Leitung, kann ja mal passieren.


----------



## dynAdZ (22. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Also bei mir hatte das Online Abo bei Einrichtung nur ein paar Minuten gedauert bis es bestätigt war, die Mail kam umgehend, also noch weit vor der Kontoabbuchung hatte ich den Status Online Abonnent. Total ohne komplikationen, wie bei vielen anderen hier auch.
> Und wieso eMail ändern?
> 
> Ich denke aber, das wird sich umgehend ein Redi anschauen, allerdings ist es schon ziemlich spät und die haben ja auch mal Feierabend und morgen ist Feiertag.
> Bitte nicht verzweifeln, wird schon gut gehen. Eventuell steht da gerade irgend etwas auf der Leitung, kann ja mal passieren.



Also inzwischen ist Tag drei und bis auf 24€ kassieren wurde nichts weiter auf den Weg gebracht. Kommunikation ebenfalls gleich null bis auf die Bestellbestätigung und die obligatorische Mail von PayPal. In der heutigen Zeit bei einem rein digitalen Kauf finde ich so etwas absolut unangebracht und alles außer einer sofortigen Freischaltung ist in meinen Augen nicht tolerierbar. Daher habe ich den Kauf nun widerrufen.
@PC Games - mir tut das Leid, aber dieses extrem umständliche und kundenfeindliche Handling in diesem Computec-Shop zwingen mich dazu. Sobald ich mein Geld zurückbekommen habe, spende ich euch einfach etwas auf einem anderen Weg. Brauche auch kein Supporterbadge, habe ich vor 15+ Jahren als Printabo-Kunde auch nicht gehabt.


----------



## Falconer75 (22. Mai 2020)

dynAdZ schrieb:


> Also inzwischen ist Tag drei und bis auf 24€ kassieren wurde nichts weiter auf den Weg gebracht. Kommunikation ebenfalls gleich null bis auf die Bestellbestätigung und die obligatorische Mail von PayPal. In der heutigen Zeit bei einem rein digitalen Kauf finde ich so etwas absolut unangebracht und alles außer einer sofortigen Freischaltung ist in meinen Augen nicht tolerierbar. Daher habe ich den Kauf nun widerrufen.
> @PC Games - mir tut das Leid, aber dieses extrem umständliche und kundenfeindliche Handling in diesem Computec-Shop zwingen mich dazu. Sobald ich mein Geld zurückbekommen habe, spende ich euch einfach etwas auf einem anderen Weg. Brauche auch kein Supporterbadge, habe ich vor 15+ Jahren als Printabo-Kunde auch nicht gehabt.



Schade, dass das nicht geklappt hat. Bei mir und vielen anderen lief es völlig unkompliziert. Es ist auch wirklich kein Problem mit unterschiedlichen eMail-Adressen? Ich versuche mal im Hintergrund auf dein Problem aufmerksam zu machen,


----------



## Loosa (22. Mai 2020)

Eigentlich sollte das automatisch ablaufen. Blöd, dass es nicht funktioniert hat.

Man könnte natürlich auch einfach mal den Support kontaktieren. Mit Feiertag und Wochenende mag das ein bisschen dauern, weil da ein "Mensch" (RR ) dahintersteckt. Aber da könnte man ganz leicht gemeinsam an einer Lösung arbeiten. "Kundenfeindlich" weil etwas hakt? Naja.

Zugegeben, bissi umständlich in manchen Funktionen, gerade auch bei Abo-Änderungen. PCG ist halt kein Silicon Valley. Auch zum Glück. Bei Problemen hat man dafür direkt Kontakt zu echten Personen, die einem tatsächlich weiterhelfen wollen.


----------



## dynAdZ (22. Mai 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte das automatisch ablaufen. Blöd, dass es nicht funktioniert hat.
> 
> Man könnte natürlich auch einfach mal den Support kontaktieren. Mit Feiertag und Wochenende mag das ein bisschen dauern, weil da ein "Mensch" (RR ) dahintersteckt. Aber da könnte man ganz leicht gemeinsam an einer Lösung arbeiten. Wenn es einen interessiert...



Habe ich natürlich gemacht, aber bislang keine Antwort. Ist jetzt auch egal, der ganze Vorgang in dem Shop hat mich so genervt das ich jetzt auch keine Lust mehr habe. Als langjähriger PCG-Konsument werde ich dennoch auf anderem Wege unterstützen.


----------



## Loosa (22. Mai 2020)

dynAdZ schrieb:


> Habe ich natürlich gemacht, aber bislang keine Antwort. Ist jetzt auch egal, der ganze Vorgang in dem Shop hat mich so genervt das ich jetzt auch keine Lust mehr habe. Als langjähriger PCG-Konsument werde ich dennoch auf anderem Wege unterstützen.



Musste mal mein Abo umstellen und fand das sehr umständlich. Abschließen geht in Sekunden, was ändern brauchte aber eine Mail an irgendeinen Dienstleister. Gebe dir Recht, dass man solche Sachen um einiges komfortabler lösen könnte. Empfand ich in der Hinsicht doch sehr veraltete Strukturen.

Andererseits isses auch sympathisch, dass sich im Support tatsächlich unser Leserbriefonkel drum kümmert. Nur halt nicht am Vatertag.


----------



## Falconer75 (22. Mai 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Andererseits isses auch sympathisch, dass sich im Support tatsächlich unser Leserbriefonkel drum kümmert. Nur halt nicht am Vatertag.



Aber nicht mehr lange. Er geht. ☹


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Mai 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Aber nicht mehr lange. Er geht. ☹



In den wohlverdienten Ruhestand nehme ich an.
Er ist ja eh das Urgestein der PCG.


----------



## Falconer75 (22. Mai 2020)

Genau. Er war schon bei Computec, bevor es die PCG gab.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (25. Mai 2020)

dynAdZ schrieb:


> Heute Mittag Abo abgeschlossen, bis jetzt keine Mitteilung zur Verknüpfung des Accounts etc. eMail-Adresse ändern ist bei Computec auch nicht möglich, es passiert einfach gar nichts. Richtig schlechte Experience. Ich warte jetzt noch bis morgen ab, dann gibts den Widerruf.



Hey, 

ich fühle mit dir, der Shop ist eine Katastrophe und wir sind bereits dabei, dort alles zu ändern. Da wir dort aber selber nichts machen können, sondern auf unseren Dienstleister DPV angewiesen sind, dauert das alles länger als geplant.  Du kannst mir gerne mal deine Daten per privater Nachricht schicken, dann gebe ich das mit Nachdruck weiter.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Mai 2020)

Die links unter "Wie komme ich als reiner Printabonnent am günstigsten an die werbefreie Webseite" per Upgrade das Online Abo..... die Digitalausgabe hinzubestellen.....funktionieren nicht. Da kommt Seite nicht gefunden.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (29. Mai 2020)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die links unter "Wie komme ich als reiner Printabonnent am günstigsten an die werbefreie Webseite" per Upgrade das Online Abo..... die Digitalausgabe hinzubestellen.....funktionieren nicht. Da kommt Seite nicht gefunden.



Das stimmt, da war noch ein falscher Link vorhanden. Wir haben die klassischen Kombi-Abos mit Einführung des Lesevorrat-Abos eingestellt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Mai 2020)

Wie mache ich denn bei der PC Games so ein Upgrade auf die Online- oder Digital-Version, zusätzlich zu meinem bestehenden Print-Abo? Keine Ahnung, ob ich blind bin, aber ich kann das im Shop nur zu den anderen Magazinen wie PCGH.de, Play4, N-Zone usw. finden.


----------



## evo22001 (7. September 2020)

Finde 2€ schon recht teuer! Wenn man für 6€ (fast) alle Spiele spielen kann bei Origin!
Macht mal bessere Angebote, bin gerne bereit auch 2€ zu zahlen, aber dann will ich ja schon sehen was es dafür MEHR gibt.


----------

